# tips on hopping higher..



## DirtyTrixsHydros

ok if im hopping about 45inchez with white black magic 3 3/4 ton coils(used) in my Cutlass i want to get up more... im thinking of buying the blue 4 ton... anybody have some input?? i have a 307 olds motor in the front and 8 batteries in da trunk... 


i just got a black magic piston that im going to add.. 




just asking for some help fellas.. 
:happysad:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

do a search..coils are just part of equation..


----------



## k3nn3th86

:drama: :drama: :drama: :shhh:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@May 11 2011, 08:53 PM~20533044
> *do a search..coils are just part of equation..
> *


what you mean bro? where can i do research for something like this??


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Post vid's or it didn't Happen.... Also helps ppl give you advice...


----------



## OGJordan

Do you have enough power to compress the bigger spings? How big are your check valves? What size pumphead are you running? What size are your hoses? What sized are the ports on your cylinders? How old are your batteries? What ARE your batteries for that matter? Are they as far back as possible and lifted up? Do you have any subrack materials or other weight? Where is your pivot point, stock? What size tires? What PSI in your tires? Is your engine in it's stock location or have you moved it back some? Have you reduced all the weight in the engine compartment that you can? etc etc etc etc............WAY more factors than just the coil size


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 12 2011, 04:34 PM~20539998
> *Do you have enough power to compress the bigger spings? How big are your check valves?  What size pumphead are you running?  What size are your hoses?  What sized are the ports on your cylinders?  How old are your batteries?  What ARE your batteries for that matter?  Are they as far back as possible and lifted up?  Do you have any subrack materials or other weight?  Where is your pivot point, stock?  What size tires?  What PSI in your tires?  Is your engine in it's stock location or have you moved it back some?  Have you reduced all the weight in the engine compartment that you can?  etc etc etc etc............WAY more factors than just the coil size
> *


NEVER HEARED IT EXPLAINED SO WELL, HERES THE ANSWER I GOT WHEN I GOT IN THIS HOP GAME "TRIAL AND ERROR" or "GOOD LUCK"


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 12 2011, 06:34 PM~20539998
> *Do you have enough power to compress the bigger spings? How big are your check valves?  What size pumphead are you running?  What size are your hoses?  What sized are the ports on your cylinders?  How old are your batteries?  What ARE your batteries for that matter?  Are they as far back as possible and lifted up?  Do you have any subrack materials or other weight?  Where is your pivot point, stock?  What size tires?  What PSI in your tires?  Is your engine in it's stock location or have you moved it back some?  Have you reduced all the weight in the engine compartment that you can?  etc etc etc etc............WAY more factors than just the coil size
> *


:wow: 
hummm,, running a showtime block with a #9 gladius straight shot 1/2 inch fittings with an ADEX. chrome saco street motor - 1 number 8 hose to the front with a Y block at the nose.. engine is a little more back then original.. 8 batteries in DA trunk(but only running 7 to the nose) with a heavy rack... i would say its like 180 pounds.. the rack was as far back and the highest i could get it to still close the trunk. cylinders are 3/8 fittings. the batteries are new now.. i haven't put my car back together to hop it with the new batteries.. im putting a fully wrapped frame at the moment... any my rear supervention is original. under the hood is gutted only have the things that i need to make the car run.. .. i was thinking of getting those blue springs and making the back lock up higher with 10 batteries in the trunk.. and im putting a 350 Chevy instead of the 307 olds.. i think the Chevy is lighter... it looks a hell of alot smaller than that 307 :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 12 2011, 06:56 PM~20540139
> *NEVER HEARED IT EXPLAINED SO WELL, HERES THE ANSWER I GOT WHEN I GOT IN THIS HOP GAME      "TRIAL AND ERROR" or "GOOD LUCK"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=165591653502802

if you have facebook you can see my car hopping.. this is with the old batteries


----------



## SPOOK82

NO FACE BOOK :tears: 

POST A YOUYUBE VID :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

put some weight in the trunk and youre pretty much done :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 12 2011, 06:56 PM~20540139
> *NEVER HEARED IT EXPLAINED SO WELL, HERES THE ANSWER I GOT WHEN I GOT IN THIS HOP GAME      "TRIAL AND ERROR" or "GOOD LUCK"
> *



Hell yeah that's the "hoppers code" I guess lol. 

Sent you a PM original poster


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

http://youtu.be/FaohX2RLPEU try this


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 12 2011, 08:49 PM~20541031
> *put some weight in the trunk and youre pretty much done :biggrin:
> *


 how much weght are we talking about.. like ten batteries and how much more lbs??


----------



## MUFASA

NEEDS MORE POWER, NOT COILS....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 11 2011, 07:35 PM~20532894
> *ok if im hopping about 45inchez with white black magic 3 3/4 ton coils(used)  in my Cutlass i want to get up more... im thinking of buying the blue 4 ton... anybody have some input?? i have a 307 olds motor in the front and 8 batteries in da trunk...
> i just got a black magic piston that im going to add..
> just asking for some help fellas..
> :happysad:
> *


I would run a 4.5 ton coil. My girsls cutty has same 5.0 L olds motor and only 6 batteries, does 38" on a good day. If your running all 8 to the nose and use 5 turns of our 4.5... 

The whites are a good coil ,but more for the V-6 cars


----------



## CovetedStyle

MUFASA what do u mean by power? Bigger gear? Is a 9 not able to get 45-50 inches? I'm try'n to put together something now and u seem to know what the fuck is REALLY go'n on with tune'n a setup. Liiiiiike for example a 82 cad with a 4100 under the hood, BM piston (with a 9) to nose 3/4 plum'n,y block at the pump, no elbows, a arm ext. An inch, 4 1/5's in the front (6 turns), 14's out back with 4 turns of 2 3/4, 10 workaholics (but can fit to more if it will help). None of this is n yet, still strap'n my frame.. What can I do or change to get a decent hop for this starting point? Thanks in advance :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@May 13 2011, 12:38 AM~20543772
> *MUFASA what do u mean by power? Bigger gear? Is a 9 not able to get 45-50 inches? I'm try'n to put together something now and u seem to know what the fuck is REALLY go'n on with tune'n a setup. Liiiiiike for example a 82 cad with a 4100 under the hood, BM piston (with a 9) to nose 3/4 plum'n,y block at the pump, no elbows, a arm ext. An inch, 4 1/5's in the front (6 turns), 14's out back with 4 turns of 2 3/4, 10 workaholics (but can fit to more if it will help). None of this is n yet, still strap'n my frame.. What can I do or change to get a decent hop for this starting point? Thanks in advance :biggrin:
> *


in the video he posted it didnt have much of an initial snap. could be air in the lines, but still didnt seem to build pressure. maybe hoses hes running, batts, etc, lots of factors...........

yes, a 9 can get u 45-50


----------



## G_KRALY

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 12 2011, 04:34 PM~20539998
> *Do you have enough power to compress the bigger spings? How big are your check valves?  What size pumphead are you running?  What size are your hoses?  What sized are the ports on your cylinders?  How old are your batteries?  What ARE your batteries for that matter?  Are they as far back as possible and lifted up?  Do you have any subrack materials or other weight?  Where is your pivot point, stock?  What size tires?  What PSI in your tires?  Is your engine in it's stock location or have you moved it back some?  Have you reduced all the weight in the engine compartment that you can?  etc etc etc etc............WAY more factors than just the coil size
> *


this should be pinned!


----------



## CovetedStyle

Another question is what size hoses should I be running and how should I run the batt's.. I'd like to get the most from my setup without weight.. Also I'm use'n the tips from DanielDucati on make'n a few of the 48 volt noidz, has anyone had any luck with these?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2011, 11:22 PM~20542381
> *I would run a 4.5 ton coil. My girsls cutty has same 5.0 L olds motor and only 6 batteries, does 38" on a good day. If your running all 8 to the nose and use 5 turns of our 4.5...
> 
> The whites are a good coil ,but more for the V-6 cars
> *


my bad homie 8 batteries in da trunk but running 7 to the nose.. everytime i hook up that 8th batteries my soleniods fry  ..


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 12 2011, 10:51 PM~20542043
> *NEEDS MORE POWER, NOT COILS....
> *


 yea i can see what your talking about mufasa.. i bought NEW BATTERIES for my car but havent put my car together to hop it yet.. had that 307olds engine on that video now gonna but a 350 chevy(the chevy looks alot smaller so im thinking its not as heavy as that 307) im thinking of buying the 4 tons from black magic and adding that piston i have plus adding 2 more batteries for that weight and getting the #11 gear head..what you think??


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

oh another question. :happysad: how high does my car look like its hopping on that video?


----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 13 2011, 11:35 AM~20545988
> *my bad homie 8 batteries in da trunk but running 7 to the nose.. everytime i hook up that 8th batteries my soleniods fry   ..
> *


Hook up your solenoids after your 4 th battery and you shouldnt have as many problems frying noids.


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@May 13 2011, 03:08 PM~20546527
> *Hook up your solenoids after your 4 th battery and you shouldnt have as many problems frying noids.
> *


huh?? 
im hooked up to my 7th batterie thats already passed the forth batterie


----------



## ICED BOXX

ARE THOSE SPOT LIGHTS ON BOTH SIDES ON A G-BODY? PROBLEM SOLVED!!!!!


----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 13 2011, 01:16 PM~20546569
> *huh??
> im hooked up to my 7th batterie thats already passed the forth batterie
> *


If you hook the noids up after your 4 th batt run the power from the noids to the 5th batt and run your power from your last batt (8th) + side directly to your motor. you will need to install a second quik disconnect after your solenoids. This will make less power go thru your noids creating less wear on them. check out kingfishs wiring diagram topic.


----------



## MR87LS

LOOK UP THE KING FISH TOPIC ON WIRING CANT GO WRONG MY HOMIE A BIG HELP


----------



## nueve5

just get bags :wow: 




:rimshot: :drama: just kidding by the way but dam some of these guys can hold their own


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@May 13 2011, 04:38 PM~20547116
> *just get bags  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :drama: just kidding by the way but dam some of these guys can hold their own
> *


 :biggrin: does that truck have a motor??


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 13 2011, 03:22 PM~20546601
> *ARE THOSE SPOT LIGHTS ON BOTH SIDES ON A G-BODY? PROBLEM SOLVED!!!!!
> *


bahahaha :roflmao: yes i like them bro


----------



## pinche chico

whats wrong with what your hitting now?,,

pics?
video?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 13 2011, 06:46 PM~20547820
> *whats wrong with what your hitting now?,,
> 
> pics?
> video?
> *


look on the first page on this topic.. there is a link to clink on so you can watch it on youtube... 

i want to slap bumper here in San Antonio


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 13 2011, 05:00 PM~20547917
> *look on the first page on this topic.. there is a link to clink on so you can watch it on youtube...
> 
> i want to slap bumper here in San Antonio
> *


Did u solve ur noid problem


----------



## Los 210

That would be tight :biggrin:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Anybody? Tips on my setup?? Or hoses, batt's?? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2011, 09:22 PM~20542381
> *I would run a 4.5 ton coil. My girsls cutty has same 5.0 L olds motor and only 6 batteries, does 38" on a good day. If your running all 8 to the nose and use 5 turns of our 4.5...
> 
> The whites are a good coil ,but more for the V-6 cars
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN ! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@May 13 2011, 06:09 PM~20548230
> *Anybody? Tips on my setup?? Or hoses, batt's?? :biggrin:
> *


U ALREADY HAVE A GOOD STARTING POINT


----------



## CovetedStyle

Cool


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20547751
> *:biggrin: does that truck have a motor??
> *


yeap to be honest I was trapped in my hydraulics only world that I didnt notice the bag world evolve to where it is.I had seen some radical dancers put not a hopper that could do it back to back instead of one or two hits 




I guess the only downside is the bombs strapped to the back


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@May 14 2011, 02:48 AM~20550340
> *yeap to be honest I was trapped in my hydraulics only world that I didnt notice the bag world evolve to where it is.I had seen some radical dancers put not a hopper that could do it back to back instead of one or two hits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the only downside is the bombs strapped to the back
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 13 2011, 07:11 PM~20547970
> *Did u solve ur noid problem
> *


yes sir. i sure did. i now know how to run 8 without burning them... i want to hit bumper!! i think i got enough info to get me there. i have to put the frame on my ride and when im done with that ill hop it and post a video with the results


----------



## Los 210

Cant wait to see the video


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 12 2011, 06:49 PM~20541031
> *put some weight in the trunk and youre pretty much done :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 13 2011, 11:41 AM~20546023
> *oh another question. :happysad:  how high does my car look like its hopping on that video?
> *


20" but keep it up


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@May 13 2011, 04:38 PM~20547116
> *just get bags  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :drama: just kidding by the way but dam some of these guys can hold their own
> *




FUCK thats annoying !!! 


turnd the speakers off and was like :shhh: :chuck:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 14 2011, 03:54 PM~20552599
> *FUCK thats annoying !!!
> turnd the speakers off and was like  :shhh:  :chuck:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@May 14 2011, 04:30 PM~20552484
> *20" but keep it up
> *


shit i was way off!! ha i guess i was dreaming!! thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

:drama:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: yes :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20547751
> *:biggrin: does that truck have a motor??
> *


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 14 2011, 12:56 AM~20550357
> *yes sir. i sure did. i now know how to run 8 without burning them... i want to hit bumper!! i think i got enough info to get me there. i have to put the frame on my ride and when im done with that ill hop it and post a video with the results
> *


Keep us updated


----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 12 2011, 04:34 PM~20539998
> *Do you have enough power to compress the bigger spings? How big are your check valves?  What size pumphead are you running?  What size are your hoses?  What sized are the ports on your cylinders?  How old are your batteries?  What ARE your batteries for that matter?  Are they as far back as possible and lifted up?  Do you have any subrack materials or other weight?  Where is your pivot point, stock?  What size tires?  What PSI in your tires?  Is your engine in it's stock location or have you moved it back some?  Have you reduced all the weight in the engine compartment that you can?  etc etc etc etc............WAY more factors than just the coil size
> *



If u move the engine back do you have to notch the body for access to trans bolts and distributor? How far back?


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo+May 15 2011, 10:05 AM~20556085-->
> 
> 
> 
> If u move the engine back do you have to notch the body for access to trans bolts and distributor?  How far back?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICED BOXX_@May 12 2011, 06:56 PM~20540139
> * HERES THE ANSWER I GOT WHEN I GOT IN THIS HOP GAME      "TRIAL AND ERROR" or "GOOD LUCK"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 15 2011, 01:43 AM~20555191
> *Keep us updated
> *


will do home boy


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@May 15 2011, 10:05 AM~20556085
> *If u move the engine back do you have to notch the body for access to trans bolts and distributor?  How far back?
> *


i moved mine as far back as i could(where the distributor was about to touch the wall) then mounted my motor mounts and adjusted my tranny mount. i didnt have to modify my cross member or anything. i hope this helps homie

LOWRIDE TILL I DIE :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 14 2011, 09:58 PM~20553803
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@May 14 2011, 03:23 PM~20552214
> *Cant wait to see the video
> *


i cant wait to hop it.. my fingers twitch at night cause i havent hit a switch in like 6 months!! :biggrin:


----------



## muchogriffo

QUOTE(muchogriffo @ May 15 2011, 10:05 AM) 

If u move the engine back do you have to notch the body for access to trans bolts and distributor? How far back?


QUOTE(ICED BOXX @ May 12 2011, 06:56 PM) 

HERES THE ANSWER I GOT WHEN I GOT IN THIS HOP GAME "TRIAL AND ERROR" or "GOOD LUCK"





> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 15 2011, 12:57 PM~20557311
> *:biggrin:
> *



Orale, I get it, put the motor in the back seat. J/P


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

:wow:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@May 11 2011, 06:53 PM~20533044
> *do a search..coils are just part of equation..
> *


 :shhh: *HOMIE IS JUST LEARNING & HE GETS HIGHER INCHES THAN YOU. AND YOUR A "VET" IN THE GAME.* :rofl: 




> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 12 2011, 04:56 PM~20540139
> *NEVER HEARED IT EXPLAINED SO WELL, HERES THE ANSWER I GOT WHEN I GOT IN THIS HOP GAME      "TRIAL AND ERROR" or "GOOD LUCK"
> *


*THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD TOO.* 



> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES+May 12 2011, 06:49 PM~20541031-->
> 
> 
> 
> put some weight in the trunk and youre pretty much done :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2011, 09:22 PM~20542381
> *I would run a 4.5 ton coil. My girsls cutty has same 5.0 L olds motor and only 6 batteries, does 38" on a good day. If your running all 8 to the nose and use 5 turns of our 4.5...
> 
> The whites are a good coil ,but more for the V-6 cars
> *


 :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by MUFASA+May 12 2011, 08:51 PM~20542043-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS MORE POWER, NOT COILS....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@May 13 2011, 12:48 AM~20543796
> *in the video he posted it didnt have much of an initial snap. could be air in the lines, but still didnt seem to build pressure. maybe hoses hes running, batts, etc, lots of factors...........
> 
> yes, a 9 can get u 45-50
> *


 :thumbsup: 

*GREAT TOPIC.*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 17 2011, 01:33 PM~20571641
> *:shhh: HOMIE IS JUST LEARNING & HE GETS HIGHER INCHES THAN YOU. AND YOUR A "VET" IN THE GAME. :rofl:
> THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD TOO.
> :h5:
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> 
> GREAT TOPIC.
> *


LMAO......WHATS UP HOMIE? U HANGIN IN THERE ?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 17 2011, 07:34 PM~20573133
> *LMAO......WHATS UP HOMIE?  U HANGIN IN THERE ?
> *


LMFAO!!!! HEY MUFASA I HEAR ALOT ABOUT U IN SA...


----------



## switches4life

oddesy batteries, thats all you need


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 17 2011, 07:37 PM~20574094
> *LMFAO!!!! HEY MUFASA I HEAR ALOT ABOUT U IN SA...
> *


THEM MOTHERFUCKERS TALKN SHIT ??? :angry:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@May 13 2011, 02:38 PM~20547116
> *just get bags  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :drama: just kidding by the way but dam some of these guys can hold their own
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

na street talk is that u know ur shit. do u know joe from southside lifestyles


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 17 2011, 03:33 PM~20571641
> *:shhh: HOMIE IS JUST LEARNING & HE GETS HIGHER INCHES THAN YOU. AND YOUR A "VET" IN THE GAME. :rofl:
> THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD TOO.
> :h5:
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> 
> GREAT TOPIC.
> *


thanks


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 18 2011, 09:13 PM~20582702
> *na street talk is that u know ur shit. do u know joe from southside lifestyles
> *


 :happysad: my first instinct is to kill a muthafucka...........i should go take my meds


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 18 2011, 10:14 PM~20582716
> *:happysad: my first instinct is to kill a muthafucka...........i should go take my meds
> *


CON QUE HUGS PINCHE TUFF GUY NO ****
UR MEDS


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:0


----------



## DIPN714

YES PLEASE</span>


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 19 2011, 08:22 AM~20584805
> *
> YES  PLEASE
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wasssup chris! U chipper. Haha.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 19 2011, 09:40 AM~20585331
> *Wasssup chris! U chipper. Haha.
> *


:wave: just here taking notes of who to come after in a year when they least expect it! :cheesy:


----------



## china

One word of advice i have for this topic is learn the switch on my truck could never hit bumper some one that knew the switch hit it for me and dam what a difference now i learned the switch for my truck and its on the bumper every time with no problems (nothing was changed on the set up)


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by china_@May 19 2011, 12:44 PM~20585679
> *One word of advice i have for this topic is  learn the switch  on my truck could never hit bumper some one that knew the switch hit it for me and dam what a difference  now i learned the switch for my truck and its on the bumper every time with no problems (nothing was changed on the set up)
> *


very true.. good input homie


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> :happysad: my first instinct is to kill a muthafucka...........i should go take my meds
> [/quote :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los 210




----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

so who is down to tell what they have in there ride( UR complete setup) AND HOW HIGH THEY GET UP :biggrin: or u can just PM me what u got


----------



## CovetedStyle

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 21 2011, 03:20 PM~20600031
> *so who is down to tell what they have in there ride( UR complete setup) AND HOW HIGH THEY GET UP :biggrin: or u can just PM me what u got
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :drama: :drama:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 17 2011, 05:34 PM~20573133
> *LMAO......WHATS UP HOMIE?   U HANGIN IN THERE ?
> *


:wave: *I'VE BEEN BETTER. I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK IN THE GAME. MY CAR HASN'T BEEN OUT AS MUCH AS I'VE WANT IT TO BE. HOW ABOUT YOU? WHEN YOU GOING TO BRING THAT CUTTY OUT TO VEGAS? HEARD YOU WANT TO BUILD A SINGLE PUMP,10 BATTERY CAR? THAT WOULD BE COOL. THAT WOULD PUT US IN THE SAME CLASS.* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 21 2011, 02:20 PM~20600031
> *so who is down to tell what they have in there ride( UR complete setup) AND HOW HIGH THEY GET UP :biggrin: or u can just PM me what u got
> *


*WHATS FUNNY IS HOW FOOLS WILL GIVE YOU ADVISE ON DOING THIS OR THAT TO YOUR CAR, BUT THEY WON'T SHOW OR TELL YOU WHAT THEY ARE RUNNING IN THEIR SHIT. THATS WHY I'LL LISTEN TO WHAT MUFASA SAYS TO DO, HE ALWAYS SHOWS HIS TRUNK OR LETS YOU KNOW WHAT HE HAS. IN REALITY ITS ALL ABOUT TRIAL & ERROR. AND DON'T CUT ANY CORNERS. YOU ALSO HAVE TO BE READY TO SHELL OUT SOME CASH. HOPPING IS EXPENSIVE. YOU CANT JUST BUY THE BEST PUMP & THE BEST DUMP & THINK YOU WILL BE HITTING 50 OR 60 INCHES. TRIAL & ERROR MY FRIEND. G/L. *


----------



## red Hormiga

*ALMOST FORGOT TO POST MY SETUP* :biggrin: 










*BMH PISTON PUMP, ADEL DUMP, CCE MOTOR,PARKER CHECKVALVE,#8 HOSES, UNLIMITED SUSPENSION 8in CYLINDERS,& KOOL AID 3 3/4TON COILS, 10 BATTERIES. LETS SEE WHO ELSE WILL POST THEIR SHIT UP. *


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 21 2011, 09:11 PM~20601141
> *ALMOST FORGOT TO POST MY SETUP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMH PISTON PUMP, ADEL DUMP, CCE MOTOR,PARKER CHECKVALVE,#8 HOSES, UNLIMITED SUSPENSION 8in CYLINDERS,& KOOL AID 3 3/4TON COILS, 10 BATTERIES. LETS SEE WHO ELSE WILL POST THEIR SHIT UP.
> *


badass bro... im learning very quick on how much it cost for a hopper/Show car.. im lovin it ha :biggrin: SO WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO POST THERE SETUP?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 21 2011, 08:11 PM~20601141
> *ALMOST FORGOT TO POST MY SETUP
> 
> BMH PISTON PUMP, ADEL DUMP, CCE MOTOR,PARKER CHECKVALVE,#8 HOSES, UNLIMITED SUSPENSION 8in CYLINDERS,& KOOL AID 3 3/4TON COILS, 10 BATTERIES. LETS SEE WHO ELSE WILL POST THEIR SHIT UP.
> *


Damn that's like the united nations of pumps :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 21 2011, 09:01 PM~20601100
> *WHATS FUNNY IS HOW FOOLS WILL GIVE YOU ADVISE ON DOING THIS OR THAT TO YOUR CAR, BUT THEY WON'T SHOW OR TELL YOU WHAT THEY ARE RUNNING IN THEIR SHIT. THATS WHY I'LL LISTEN TO WHAT MUFASA SAYS TO DO, HE ALWAYS SHOWS HIS TRUNK OR LETS YOU KNOW WHAT HE HAS. IN REALITY ITS ALL ABOUT TRIAL & ERROR. AND DON'T CUT ANY CORNERS. YOU ALSO HAVE TO BE READY TO SHELL OUT SOME CASH. HOPPING IS EXPENSIVE. YOU CANT JUST BUY THE BEST PUMP & THE BEST DUMP & THINK YOU WILL BE HITTING 50 OR 60 INCHES. TRIAL & ERROR MY FRIEND. G/L.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 21 2011, 06:48 PM~20601032
> *:wave: I'VE BEEN BETTER. I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK IN THE GAME. MY CAR HASN'T BEEN OUT AS MUCH AS I'VE WANT IT TO BE. HOW ABOUT YOU? WHEN YOU GOING TO BRING THAT CUTTY OUT TO VEGAS? HEARD YOU WANT TO BUILD A SINGLE PUMP,10 BATTERY CAR? THAT WOULD BE COOL. THAT WOULD PUT US IN THE SAME CLASS.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

lets see yalls rides hopping fellas :cheesy:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 22 2011, 09:37 AM~20603629
> *lets see yalls rides hopping fellas  :cheesy:
> *


heres mine, dont ask me any questions, theres pics and videos................. :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2011, 02:11 PM~20604425
> *heres mine, dont ask me any questions, theres pics and videos................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD 

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH SO YOU KEEP THE LED IN THE SPEAKER BOX :scrutinize: :dunno: 
LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NA JUST PLAYING


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2011, 03:11 PM~20604425
> *heres mine, dont ask me any questions, theres pics and videos................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

BADASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CovetedStyle

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2011, 02:11 PM~20604425
> *heres mine, dont ask me any questions, theres pics and videos................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck yah.. Seen the pix and ALL the videos.. Do'n it! I know u said don't ask but I know u posted in a diff. Thread and I just can't remember where didn't u say u were run'n 48 volts? :biggrin:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

I see just REAL POWER,NO WEIGHT...


----------



## Tazjr8a

sup ppl.... lve been having a problem l have a 94 lac with to pumpz.... hi jakers anywayz when the rear is all the way down ,,..the front works fine in other works it goes up and down even... now when the rear is up the front left goes up before the right.... and when am driving l have to be all the way up cuz if l keep it low and l turn left the car drops to the right clockwise ...lol lve bleed the line ...... and l bleed the line and bleed the dammm line ,,.,.,.,, going crazy dont knw wht else to do..... o l even changed the pumps and cylinders with my other low low just to see if the was it and nope....... its a 2 switch set up front and back damm l tought that was easy lol.... well thank you guys in advance....


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 28 2011, 07:30 PM~20443432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 my truck single B M H pistion with ten batteries two reg pumps two rear see if i find pics of set up to post


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 22 2011, 12:27 AM~20602676
> *Damn that's like the united nations of pumps :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by Tazjr8a_@May 23 2011, 05:40 AM~20608895
> *sup ppl....  lve been having a problem l have a 94 lac with to pumpz.... hi jakers anywayz  when the rear is all the way down ,,..the front works fine in other works it goes up and down even... now when the rear is up the front left goes up before the right.... and when am driving l have to be all the way up cuz if l keep it low and l turn left the car drops to the right clockwise ...lol lve bleed the line ...... and l bleed the line and bleed the dammm line ,,.,.,.,, going crazy dont knw wht else to do..... o l even changed the pumps and cylinders with my other low low just to see if the was it and nope....... its a  2 switch set up front and back damm l tought that was easy  lol.... well thank you guys in advance....
> *


*THAT USUALLY HAPPENS WHEN YOU RUN 1 DUMP TO THE FRONT & 1 DUMP TO THE BACK. ITS JUST FLUID TRANFER. DO YOU STILL HAVE THE SWAY BAR IN THE FRONT? IF YOU DON'T THEN TRY PUTTING ONE ON. OR YOU CAN HAVE THE SWAY BAR IN THE REAR. THAT USUALLY FIXES THE PROBLEM. OR YOU CAN ADD THE EXTRA DUMP TO BOTH THE FRONT & THE BACK PUMPS. HAVE A 2 PUMP,4 DUMP SETUP. HOPE THAT HELPS HOMIE.*


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 22 2011, 09:37 AM~20603629
> *lets see yalls rides hopping fellas  :cheesy:
> *


*I DON'T KNOW HOW TO LOAD THE VIDEO SO HERES A LINK TO THE SAN BERDOO HOP. IT WAS MY 1st TIME OUT & I GOT TO HOP AGAINST MUFASA & RON. IT WAS A GOOD DAY.* :biggrin: 

http://youtu.be/WwKLhdrt7mU


----------



## Los 210




----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 23 2011, 03:53 PM~20611413
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW TO LOAD THE VIDEO SO HERES A LINK TO THE SAN BERDOO HOP. IT WAS MY 1st TIME OUT & I GOT TO HOP AGAINST MUFASA & RON. IT WAS A GOOD DAY. :biggrin:
> 
> http://youtu.be/WwKLhdrt7mU
> *


DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!! YALL WERE GETTING UP!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lacon13




----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2011, 03:48 AM~20543796
> *in the video he posted it didnt have much of an initial snap. could be air in the lines, but still didnt seem to build pressure. maybe hoses hes running, batts, etc, lots of factors...........
> 
> yes, a 9 can get u 45-50
> *


 also looked like he was in park or the suspention was in a bind cause the car didnt appear to roll freely.


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 23 2011, 07:58 PM~20612976
> *also looked like he was in park or the suspention was in a bind cause the car didnt appear to roll freely.
> *


  I always hop in neutral. Thanks for the input homie


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

:guns: :ugh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@May 14 2011, 12:48 AM~20550340
> *yeap to be honest I was trapped in my hydraulics only world that I didnt notice the bag world evolve to where it is.I had seen some radical dancers put not a hopper that could do it back to back instead of one or two hits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the only downside is the bombs strapped to the back
> *


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

:biggrin:


----------



## ALPAq

Ok so now about springs
If 4 ton showtime are good for '83 Caddy with fully wraped frame, 72V to the nose, 2 pumps, 8 batts, #9 gears, 8" competition Pro Hopper cylinders ?


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2011, 01:11 PM~20604425
> *heres mine, dont ask me any questions, theres pics and videos................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Off the subject but, how do those speakers sound? Thought about getting some


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 26 2011, 03:12 PM~20634951
> *Off the subject but, how do those speakers sound?  Thought about getting some
> *


THEY HIT HARD AS FUCK! Ask ALL OUT CUSTOMS....CHECK HIS THREAD IN CAR STEREO FORUM....AOC BUILDS


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 28 2011, 12:00 PM~20646718
> *THEY HIT HARD AS FUCK!  Ask ALL OUT CUSTOMS....CHECK HIS THREAD IN CAR STEREO FORUM....AOC BUILDS
> *


 are those cvrs???there pretty decent for the cash...


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@May 28 2011, 11:51 AM~20646965
> *are those cvrs???there pretty decent for the cash...
> *


Yes they are, I tried fosgate, orion, cerwin vega, and jl....they hit the hardest and lasted the longest, and was cheaper than all of them....


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 28 2011, 12:32 PM~20647184
> *Yes they are, I tried fosgate, orion, cerwin vega, and jl....they hit the hardest and lasted the longest, and was cheaper than all of them....
> *


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 28 2011, 02:32 PM~20647184
> *Yes they are, I tried fosgate, orion, cerwin vega, and jl....they hit the hardest and lasted the longest, and was cheaper than all of them....
> *


i know what subs im getting now :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2011, 04:11 PM~20604425
> *heres mine, dont ask me any questions, theres pics and videos................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard your cutty was weighted :scrutinize:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

they said theres lead in his speaker box j/p lol


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2011, 02:39 PM~20652206
> *I heard your cutty was weighted :scrutinize:
> *


yeah, ur the one that was spreading that rumor !


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 29 2011, 02:41 PM~20652208-->
> 
> 
> 
> they said theres lead in his speaker box j/p lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@May 29 2011, 02:57 PM~20652283
> *yeah, ur the one that was spreading that rumor !
> *


 :inout: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

DTH C.C. :drama:


----------



## SPOOK82

64 CRAWLING said:


> they said theres lead in his speaker box j/p lol


 i was just busting is baby nuts


----------



## MUFASA

spook82 said:


> i was just busting is baby nuts


there u go again confusing me with ur momma !!


----------



## wannabelowrider

MUFASA said:


> there u go again confusing me with ur momma !!


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

SPOOK82 said:


> i was just busting is baby nuts


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> :rofl::roflmao:


What u laughn at dirty trick ! :angry:


----------



## SPOOK82

MUFASA said:


> there u go again confusing me with ur momma !!


----------



## SPOOK82

MUFASA said:


> What u laughn at dirty trick ! :angry:


----------



## wannabelowrider

:drama:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

sooooooo dam funny!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl::biggrin::cheesy::tongue: ur messed up!!!!


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

SPOOK82 said:


>


WAHAHA:roflmao::roflmao::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

:nicoderm:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

*HELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

car is almost done.. going to post my hop on here!! stay tuned


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Mufasa ain't no one to fuck with. The "Watcher" will be unleashed.


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

MUFASA = GOOD MAN B-)


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

bump


----------



## CovetedStyle

Where's the video bud.. And who else has seen guys run'n garage door springs as returns on there A arms so they can dumpout completely mid air.. Does this make that much difference??? I asked the guys run'n them but I'm not sure if they knew y they had them lol


----------



## MUFASA

CovetedStyle said:


> Where's the video bud.. And who else has seen guys run'n garage door springs as returns on there A arms so they can dumpout completely mid air.. Does this make that much difference??? I asked the guys run'n them but I'm not sure if they knew y they had them lol


will vary from one car to another...........maybe from 3" to 8"


----------



## CovetedStyle

MUFASA said:


> will vary from one car to another...........maybe from 3" to 8"


Really.. so this is something you've seen before my friend.. i didnt think it would make that big of a diff. but i guess i was wrong


----------



## MUFASA

CovetedStyle said:


> Really.. so this is something you've seen before my friend.. i didnt think it would make that big of a diff. but i guess i was wrong


yep, i did it on my car once also........but just left it normal..............


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

MUFASA said:


> yep, i did it on my car once also........but just left it normal..............


ive been tryna search for pictures of that. do u happen to have any pics bro?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

im back ha havent been on here in a minute. i tried hopping her she did worse then before. i just redid me pump and going to try again ill post a pic on sat


----------



## 86cutt

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> oh another question. :happysad: how high does my car look like its hopping on that video?


25-30 inches ?


----------



## big kev

MUFASA said:


> heres mine, dont ask me any questions, theres pics and videos................. :biggrin: .
> thatz


nice pix dont lie


----------



## charles85

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> badass bro... im learning very quick on how much it cost for a hopper/Show car.. im lovin it ha :biggrin: SO WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO POST THERE SETUP?


----------



## charles85




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

8 batteries here. with 5 turns of 3 3/4. they said it hit 34. and im still learning on the switch


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

6 batteries here


----------



## 214monte

84Cuttinthrough said:


> MY REGAL. WAS ON 6 BATTERIES ON THE VIDEO ON TOP!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401648


video not working bro.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

another one. 5 turns of 4 3/4 ton.


----------



## MUFASA

84Cuttinthrough said:


> another one. 5 turns of 4 3/4 ton.


what brand coils ? deep or shallow cups ?....car 6 or 8 cyl ?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

MUFASA said:


> what brand coils ? deep or shallow cups ?....car 6 or 8 cyl ?


koolaid silvers, deep cups with a v6 bro. i got another set of koolaid silvers with 4 turns. think they will work better?


----------



## MUFASA

84Cuttinthrough said:


> koolaid silvers, deep cups with a v6 bro. i got another set of koolaid silvers with 4 turns. think they will work better?


RUN THE 4 TURN W SHALLOW CUPS


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

MUFASA said:


> RUN THE 4 TURN W SHALLOW CUPS


cool thanks. what bout front cylinder size and port size? 6" with 3/8 port or 1/2". in that video i had 8" competition with 1/2" ports. will post a video of it when i try it. what kinda batteries u recoment bro? dekas i hear are good?


----------



## MUFASA

84Cuttinthrough said:


> cool thanks. what bout front cylinder size and port size? 6" with 3/8 port or 1/2". in that video i had 8" competition with 1/2" ports. will post a video of it when i try it. what kinda batteries u recoment bro? dekas i hear are good?


Ill pm u some tricks


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

MUFASA said:


> Ill pm u some tricks


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> Ill pm u some tricks


Chris pm me too. I would like to further my knowledge on putting a single.


----------



## 86cutt

heres my old single almost a full stack silvers koolaid coils i think i cut 1.5 turns off with deep cups and v6 in it 
did 48" right there


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

72v test with 6 batts LMK what u think,my coils seem to soft or need more power?


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> 72v test with 6 batts LMK what u think,my coils seem to soft or need more power?



let the car fall more before hittn it back up..........


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

More practice u think...thanks homie


----------



## regal ryda

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> 72v test with 6 batts LMK what u think,my coils seem to soft or need more power?


what Chris said...and from the looks of it take it outta park


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

regal ryda said:


> what Chris said...and from the looks of it take it outta park


It's on neutral


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

86cutt said:


> heres my old single almost a full stack silvers koolaid coils i think i cut 1.5 turns off with deep cups and v6 in it
> did 48" right there


NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

86cutt said:


> heres my old single almost a full stack silvers koolaid coils i think i cut 1.5 turns off with deep cups and v6 in it
> did 48" right there


*CAN YOU GIVE ANY DETAILS AS TO WHATS IN THE TRUNK? THAT GETS UP!!*


----------



## IMPALA863

uffin:


----------



## .TODD

86cutt said:


> heres my old single almost a full stack silvers koolaid coils i think i cut 1.5 turns off with deep cups and v6 in it
> did 48" right there


hits real nice double pump?


----------



## MUFASA

.TODD said:


> hits real nice double pump?


Y would u think it may be a double ???? :dunno:


----------



## 86cutt

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *CAN YOU GIVE ANY DETAILS AS TO WHATS IN THE TRUNK? THAT GETS UP!!*


Its a single piston 10 battery car ill post pics when I get home of the trunk


----------



## 86cutt

MUFASA said:


> Y would u think it may be a double ???? :dunno:


LoL right


----------



## IMPALA863

MUFASA said:


> Y would u think it may be a double ???? :dunno:





86cutt said:


> Its a single piston 10 battery car ill post pics when I get home of the trunk


IT HAS EXTRA WEIGHT DONT IT?? U CAN TEL BY HOW IT GOES UP AND HOW DA BACK AINT BOUNCIN EVERYWERE


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

:shocked::rimshot:


----------



## MUFASA

IMPALA863 said:


> IT HAS EXTRA WEIGHT DONT IT?? U CAN TEL BY HOW IT GOES UP AND HOW DA BACK AINT BOUNCIN EVERYWERE


 u think putting weight in cars keeps the back from bouncin ???


----------



## 86cutt

IMPALA863 said:


> IT HAS EXTRA WEIGHT DONT IT?? U CAN TEL BY HOW IT GOES UP AND HOW DA BACK AINT BOUNCIN EVERYWERE


no wieght just 10 batteries and 3 pumps one to the nose and 2 for the rear


----------



## Hannibal Lector

IMPALA863 said:


> IT HAS EXTRA WEIGHT DONT IT?? U CAN TEL BY HOW IT GOES UP AND HOW DA BACK AINT BOUNCIN EVERYWERE


What makes u think thats?


----------



## CovetedStyle

86cutt said:


> no wieght just 10 batteries and 3 pumps one to the nose and 2 for the rear
> 
> View attachment 403708


I dig it.. clean and to the point.. looks like its work'n too:h5:


----------



## IMPALA863

86cutt said:


> no wieght just 10 batteries and 3 pumps one to the nose and 2 for the rear
> 
> View attachment 403708





Hannibal Lector said:


> What makes u think thats?


MOST CARS THAT HAVE EXTRA WEIGHT HIT LIKE THAT,WEN THEY GO UP U CAN SEE DA BACK WEIGHING IT DOWN TO HIT BUMPER...BUT HEY IF IT AINT GOT NO WEIGHT I GIVE U PROPS:biggrin: I DONT LIKE CARS THAT HAVE ALOTTA WEIGHT AND PEOPLE WANNA BRAG ABOUT THER SHIT,OF COURSE ITS GUNNA HIT BUMPER IF U GOT ALMOST 2,OOOLB IN DA TRUNK NOT INCLUDIN BATTERIES LOL


----------



## MUFASA

IMPALA863 said:


> MOST CARS THAT HAVE EXTRA WEIGHT HIT LIKE THAT,WEN THEY GO UP U CAN SEE DA BACK WEIGHING IT DOWN TO HIT BUMPER...BUT HEY IF IT AINT GOT NO WEIGHT I GIVE U PROPS:biggrin: I DONT LIKE CARS THAT HAVE ALOTTA WEIGHT AND PEOPLE WANNA BRAG ABOUT THER SHIT,OF COURSE ITS GUNNA HIT BUMPER IF U GOT ALMOST 2,OOOLB IN DA TRUNK NOT INCLUDIN BATTERIES LOL


LMAO


----------



## DIPN714

dont hate da weight nor da piston gate;;;;just get 2 da bumber


----------



## IMPALA863

DIPN714 said:


> dont hate da weight nor da piston gate;;;;just get 2 da bumber


I DONT HATE,,JUZ HITTIN BUMPER SINGLE PISTON WIT NO WEIGHT


----------



## MUFASA

IMPALA863 said:


> I DONT HATE,,JUZ HITTIN BUMPER SINGLE PISTON WIT NO WEIGHT


:h5:


----------



## IMPALA863

MUFASA said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

86cutt said:


> Its a single piston 10 battery car ill post pics when I get home of the trunk


*THANKS!
*


86cutt said:


> no wieght just 10 batteries and 3 pumps one to the nose and 2 for the rear
> 
> View attachment 403708


*IT GETS UP ENOUGH FOR ME! *


----------



## DIPN714

IMPALA863 said:


> I DONT HATE,,JUZ HITTIN BUMPER SINGLE PISTON WIT NO WEIGHT


what are ur inches????????????????? thats what i thought;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;weak


----------



## IMPALA863

TTT


----------



## IMPALA863

DIPN714 said:


> what are ur inches????????????????? thats what i thought;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;weak


52 NO WEIGHT DAILY EVERYDAY 2 WORK AND BACK HOW MUCH WEIGHT U GOT??????? THATS WAT I THOUGHT:shocked:


----------



## Yogi

Any tips on hopping a big body cadi?


----------



## Team CCE

IMPALA863 said:


> I DONT HATE,,JUZ HITTIN BUMPER SINGLE PISTON WIT NO WEIGHT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

DIPN714 said:


> dont hate da weight nor da piston gate;;;;just get 2 da bumber


It ain't always about just gettin to the bumper......some people take pride in how they get there Anybody can get there with weight. Lets see woh can without:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

MUFASA said:


> Ill pm u some tricks


Why it gotta be a PM........Jus sayin'


----------



## IMPALA863

Team CCE said:


> :thumbsup:





Team CCE said:


> It ain't always about just gettin to the bumper......some people take pride in how they get there Anybody can get there with weight. Lets see woh can without:thumbsup:





Team CCE said:


> Why it gotta be a PM........Jus sayin'


:h5: KUDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER:biggrin: AND X63 POST IT UP,NO SECRETS IN HERE


----------



## Team CCE

This is a open forum and specifically for hoppin tips.........jus sayin Soooo let hear it Mufasa.......


----------



## IMPALA863

WER WAITIN:chuck:


----------



## MUFASA

Team CCE said:


> This is a open forum and specifically for hoppin tips.........jus sayin Soooo let hear it Mufasa.......


I would say to use the new marzocchi, but no one gave me one to test out :twak:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

a little known secret, load ur front bumper with lead

helps ur coils work


----------



## MUFASA

ONE8SEVEN said:


> a little known secret, load ur front bumper with lead
> 
> helps ur coils work


:shocked:


----------



## trunkgotknock

Mufasa you can pm me. Some tips would be awesome LOL


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

ONE8SEVEN said:


> a little known secret, load ur front bumper with lead
> 
> helps ur coils work



if this was the case everyone would have a v8 versus v6's


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> if this was the case everyone would have a v8 versus v6's


nah brah, the wieght has to be infront of the engine


----------



## .TODD

trunkgotknock said:


> Mufasa you can pm me. Some tips would be awesome LOL


MUFASA CHARGES! i still owe him 30 bucks


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

.TODD said:


> MUFASA CHARGES! i still owe him 30 bucks


i owe him 500

but i gave away the best secret already


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL AID COILS


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

DIPN714 said:


> KOOL AID COILS AND A FRONT BUMPER FULL OF LEAD


fixed


----------



## DIPN714

ALL LEAD IN DA BACK BUMPER DUDE;;;;;CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

DIPN714 said:


> ALL LEAD IN DA FRONT BUMPER DUDE;;;;;CHECK THIS OUT


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


> ALL LEAD IN DA BACK BUMPER DUDE;;;;;CHECK THIS OUT


Damn I thought u load it in the tires so it doesnt jump all over the place. Check it out! Big......... Said it!


----------



## .TODD

add weight or lose most of the time for the most part :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

If your not hitting 90+ ...there's no reason to add weight ..anything under that if your adding weight you should be ashamed of yourself lol. Hell I am already and I'm doing 103 with a stupid g-body with a v-8.


----------



## IMPALA863

Pinky Bitches said:


> If your not hitting 90+ ...there's no reason to add weight ..anything under that if your adding weight you should be ashamed of yourself lol. Hell I am already and I'm doing 103 with a stupid g-body with a v-8.


WEIGHT:thumbsdown: TAKE DA WEIGHT OFF AND WELL SEE IF IT DOES 103


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> If your not hitting 90+ ...there's no reason to add weight ..anything under that if your adding weight you should be ashamed of yourself lol. Hell I am already and I'm doing 103 with a stupid g-body with a v-8.


your stupid gbody with stupid v8 you mean?


----------



## .TODD

IMPALA863 said:


> WEIGHT:thumbsdown: TAKE DA WEIGHT OFF AND WELL SEE WHO WINS



fixed


----------



## Pinky Bitches

IMPALA863 said:


> WEIGHT:thumbsdown: TAKE DA WEIGHT OFF AND WELL SEE IF IT DOES 103


Hmmmmm pretty sure that's what I said smart fella lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## IMPALA863

.TODD said:


> fixed


:biggrin:


Pinky Bitches said:


> Hmmmmm pretty sure that's what I said smart fella lol


LOL MY BAD I THOT U WER TRYN BRAG DAT U HIT 103 WIT WEIGHT OUTTA CURIOSITY NOT TRYNA B SMART,,HOW MUCH WEIGHT PEOPLE ACTUALLY PUT


----------



## MUFASA

IMPALA863 said:


> :biggrin:
> LOL MY BAD I THOT U WER TRYN BRAG DAT U HIT 103 WIT WEIGHT OUTTA CURIOSITY NOT TRYNA B SMART,,HOW MUCH WEIGHT PEOPLE ACTUALLY PUT


A honda civic usually does the trick....


----------



## IMPALA863

MUFASA said:


> A honda civic usually does the trick....


:roflmao:IDK ABOUT THAT,,THER MADE OUTTA PLASTIC,,DONT WAY MUCH LOL


----------



## A.FLORES2425

So where are all tips is any one gona go public? so far only heard from a bunch of lead spokesman or where's the line for the pm list?


----------



## MUFASA

A.FLORES2425 said:


> So where are all tips is any one gona go public? so far only heard from a bunch of lead spokesman or where's the line for the pm list?


Aside from batts, 3 most important things is, pumphead, coils, motor......now most people use saco, or cce comps. With that being said, and assuming u have good high cca batts, theres only a choice between gears, and coils u have to make...if people cant figure that out on their own, or arent even willing to try, y should anyone give up their trial and error experiences that cost them time and money ??......the rest is dialing it in...suspension, electrical, etc


----------



## A.FLORES2425

MUFASA said:


> Aside from batts, 3 most important things is, pumphead, coils, motor......now most people use saco, or cce comps. With that being said, and assuming u have good high cca batts, theres only a choice between gears, and coils u have to make...if people cant figure that out on their own, or arent even willing to try, y should anyone give up their trial and error experiences that cost them time and money ??......the rest is dialing it in...suspension, electrical, etc


Well said thanks for stepping up to the plate


----------



## IMPALA863

MUFASA said:


> Aside from batts, 3 most important things is, pumphead, coils, motor......now most people use saco, or cce comps. With that being said, and assuming u have good high cca batts, theres only a choice between gears, and coils u have to make...if people cant figure that out on their own, or arent even willing to try, y should anyone give up their trial and error experiences that cost them time and money ??......the rest is dialing it in...suspension, electrical, etc


:werd:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> A honda civic usually does the trick....


I know some people who got 2 cadi's in the trunk. Lol


----------



## MUFASA

Hannibal Lector said:


> I know some people who got 2 cadi's in the trunk. Lol


Yeah, me 2.....fuckn outta control....hop game sucks right now.....dont get me wrong, cool to watch, but when will it end ??


----------



## MUFASA

IMPALA863 said:


> :biggrin:
> LOL MY BAD I THOT U WER TRYN BRAG DAT U HIT 103 WIT WEIGHT OUTTA CURIOSITY NOT TRYNA B SMART,,HOW MUCH WEIGHT PEOPLE ACTUALLY PUT


Actually , bitches was braggn bout hitn 103 w weight, a V8, & being a whiteboy from shitkicknwhereeverdafuck and a pink car.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Actually , bitches was braggn bout hitn 103 w weight, a V8, & being a whiteboy from shitkicknwhereeverdafuck and a pink car.


How did u know what city I was from lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Mufasa nailed it. When he said high cca batteries. That's crucial.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Yeah, me 2.....fuckn outta control....hop game sucks right now.....dont get me wrong, cool to watch, but when will it end ??


Your right ,,the hop game does suck,, I look at my car and just shake my head cause its stupid lol. But it is fun regardless of how stupid the car looks lol.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> Yeah, me 2.....fuckn outta control....hop game sucks right now.....dont get me wrong, cool to watch, but when will it end ??


It is fun to watch. Now they should make these hoppers flip over like how they did acouple years ago. Lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> Your right ,,the hop game does suck,, I look at my car and just shake my head cause its stupid lol. But it is fun regardless of how stupid the car looks lol.


I like the "stupid lookin cars", especially the pink hill billy from Iowa. Lol!


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> How did u know what city I was from lol.


Lucky guess


----------



## MUFASA

Hannibal Lector said:


> I like the "stupid lookin cars", especially the pink hill billy from Iowa. Lol!


Wrong city bro....


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Your right ,,the hop game does suck,, I look at my car and just shake my head cause its stupid lol. But it is fun regardless of how stupid the car looks lol.


NOTHING BUT FUN


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Wrong city bro....


HEY I'm not a hillbilly. Lol.


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> HEY I'm not a hillbilly. Lol.


Didnt say u are....just that u from shitkicknwhereeverdafuck, and u cant deny that ! 

On the other hand, I think u tryn to sublimanally tell me something ??? :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Damnit lol.


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Damnit lol.


Hey bitchesfromshitkicknwhereeverdafuck....post up some pics n info on that 6 batt doin 40" car


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thats all u buddy ..that's your achievement not mine lol. And its Mr.bitches lol


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thats all u buddy ..that's your achievement not mine lol. And its Mr.bitches lol


Dont u hillbillies have a dbl 6 batt car ?? :dunno:


----------



## jsozae

Whats my problem:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


> Hey bitchesfromshitkicknwhereeverdafuck....post up some pics n info on that 6 batt doin 40" car


:nicoderm:


----------



## matdogg

MUFASA said:


> Dont u hillbillies have a dbl 6 batt car ?? :dunno:


Yes we do


----------



## Hannibal Lector

jsozae said:


> Whats my problem:dunno::biggrin:


Looks like he has more equiptment than u do. What does the.regal.have and whay do u have.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Dont u hillbillies have a dbl 6 batt car ?? :dunno:


Oh yeah lol. I had a brain fart for a minute ,,cutlass supreme euro clip,,Il see if I can find pics. It's on rollin from back bumper bash couple years ago


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Here's one from the door lol


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Dont u hillbillies have a dbl 6 batt car ?? :dunno:


It started out as a 12 battery car ,but was crazy violent ,,so dropped down to 6 ,,did the same thing lol. Just not so destructive


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

& less weight...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Pinky Bitches said:


> Here's one from the door lol


Is it a single pump 6 batts car?


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh yeah lol. I had a brain fart for a minute ,,cutlass supreme euro clip,,Il see if I can find pics. It's on rollin from back bumper bash couple years ago


:uh: not the sharpest pencil in the box


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Here's one from the door lol


U sure it was rolln ?? I think big fish....


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> It started out as a 12 battery car ,but was crazy violent ,,so dropped down to 6 ,,did the same thing lol. Just not so destructive


I thought about adding another pump in mine but when we wired my homies dbl pump off a single bank, it lost inches....but we had 11s in the pumps so im sure that was a factor, and the batts were 925cca...


----------



## MUFASA

matdogg said:


> Yes we do


Nice clean car....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> I thought about adding another pump in mine but when we wired my homies dbl pump off asingle bank, it lost inches....but we had 11s in the pumps so im sure that was a factor, and the batts were 925cca...


I have 95o cca batts. If I get dekas or higher cca batts, waaaaay bigger difference? I assume.


----------



## jsozae

Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks like he has more equiptment than u do. What does the.regal.have and whay do u have.


I have 10 batteries 4 non piston pumps 4 ton coils about 5 turns. Car use to get up im second owner any tip for big bodies w/ stock engine. Im not sure what he has except for a piston pump.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looked like u were hitting it a lil early. By the way how is ur lock up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> & less weight...


Umm no weight lol. It's double pump


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## ALPAq

Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks like he has more equiptment than u do. What does the.regal.have and whay do u have.


So whats my problem ? 
2 pumps pro hopper comp with #11 marcocchi
some 4 ton compressed front springs 
First part is with 72V and 96V (102V) at the end. 8 batts in trunk
I have the same hop on 48V ...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Pics of ur set up?


----------



## ALPAq

Here i have some pics ..


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

If u re running with 2 cartridge dumps with this plumbing(3/8),90 degre fittings fosho it restrict the oil...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Pinky Bitches said:


> Umm no weight lol. It's double pump


When i talk about weight...12 batts & 6 not the same on the trunk with a semi lock up:thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> If u re running with 2 cartridge dumps with this plumbing(3/8),90 degre fittings fosho it restrict the oil...


Do you think that up to this degree?
And do You not think that the front springs are not working properly?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Honnestly i will start by changing the plumbing if u want to hop.....


----------



## matdogg

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Honnestly i will start by changing the plumbing if u want to hop.....


:yes:


----------



## ALPAq

Strange .. 

But good to know.
Thanks


----------



## lowrydajohn

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Honnestly i will start by changing the plumbing if u want to hop.....


x100


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Pinky Bitches said:


> If your not hitting 90+ ...there's no reason to add weight ..anything under that if your adding weight you should be ashamed of yourself lol. Hell I am already and I'm doing 103 with a stupid g-body with a v-8.


sig material ^^^^^^


----------



## ALPAq

lowrydajohn said:


> x100


Can you tell me somethin about technical side as it looks matter? and why?

Does the work of front springs look like 4 ton springs work?


----------



## DIPN714

LOOSE UR SLOW DOWN VALVE; JUST 1 DUMP;;;GET ADEX;';;ADEL;;;STRAIGHTING OUT DA PLUMMING;;;GET A PARKER CHECK VALVE;;;THEN U BE READY FOR DA NEXT STEP''RIGHT PINKY
BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714

/albums/tt151/elco1985/098765432.png[/IMG]


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir and don't forget WHO SAID IT LOL


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Honnestly i will start by changing the plumbing if u want to hop.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## Hannibal Lector

After seeing ur set up. Yes u will have to change ur.pump fittings. Big Al is a chipper!  das rite Hanibal Lector said it! Lol jk Al.


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> After seeing ur set up. Yes u will have to change ur.pump fittings. Big Al is a chipper!  das rite Hanibal Lector said it! Lol jk Al.


yea u right ;;;BIG AL IS A CHIPPER


----------



## DIPN714

PINKY SAID IT;;;;U GUYS GOT THAT>?? CAUSE HE DA MAN,,,OUT THERE;;;


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> PINKY SAID IT;;;;U GUYS GOT THAT>?? CAUSE HE DA MAN,,,OUT THERE;;;


u surfing up to the 818 saturday ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> u surfing up to the 818 saturday ?


Al is the real big kahuna! Lol. Howz it al u know im.jus playing with u.


----------



## DIPN714

SURFING BIG TIME MY BROTHER;;GOING TO DA DEEP END


----------



## SupremeAir

it looked like in the end of the video you were hopping in a hole are had it in park ? have you bleed the system ? 96 volts double pumped should atleast get you in the high 30s low 40s with a basic set up....


----------



## ALPAq

SupremeAir said:


> it looked like in the end of the video you were hopping in a hole are had it in park ? have you bleed the system ? 96 volts double pumped should atleast get you in the high 30s low 40s with a basic set up....


Yes.I did it
The system comes very fast and furiously. But the car did not jump so high

My springs are compressed by 8cm and thermally fixed at this length.


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:rimshot:


----------



## DIPN714

who said it


----------



## KLASSICK CC

:drama:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


> who said it


Who.said what!?


----------



## beanerman

:inout:


----------



## MUFASA

Hannibal Lector said:


> Who.said what!?


Leave him alone dogg.....its that old age thing getn to him....


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:inout:


----------



## JUST2C

Try a Saco what most hopper use (818) 471-5820 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> Leave him alone dogg.....its that old age thing getn to him....


yeah no wonder he carries the cane around.


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

ok here is a crappy video but its a video FINALLY!! you can see the highest point. there is some things i need to do to her still. i wasn't even ready to hop. ill hop her again when shes ready to hop. i still need to put the bladder in get better springs the ones im hopping on are white 3 tons 3-1/2 turns. charge up the batteries chain down my engine get a high speed motor and put more air in my tires. in da video i was hoppin on 25psi in my tires!! i was like WTF!! haha feed back please homies.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> ok here is a crappy video but its a video FINALLY!! you can see the highest point. there is some things i need to do to her still. i wasn't even ready to hop. ill hop her again when shes ready to hop. i still need to put the bladder in get better springs the ones im hopping on are white 3 tons 3-1/2 turns. charge up the batteries chain down my engine get a high speed motor and put more air in my tires. in da video i was hoppin on 25psi in my tires!! i was like WTF!! haha feed back please homies.




Not bad. Yes u do need more air in the tires.Plus take those spot lights off they r weighing you down:roflmao:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

<a href="http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc291/dementus/?action=view&current=lasanchahopping.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc291/dementus/lasanchahopping.jpg" border="0" alt="la sancha dirty trixs hydraulics"></a>
la sancha DTH san antonio B)


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc291/dementus/lasanchahopping.jpg


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Not bad. Yes u do need more air in the tires.Plus take those spot lights off they r weighing you down:roflmao:


haha hater! 
thanks for the comment homie! :rofl:


----------



## MUFASA

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> ok here is a crappy video but its a video FINALLY!! you can see the highest point. there is some things i need to do to her still. i wasn't even ready to hop. ill hop her again when shes ready to hop. i still need to put the bladder in get better springs the ones im hopping on are white 3 tons 3-1/2 turns. charge up the batteries chain down my engine get a high speed motor and put more air in my tires. in da video i was hoppin on 25psi in my tires!! i was like WTF!! haha feed back please homies.


1.shoot the fucking dog !
2. not bad, depending whats in the trunk....
3. yeah, lose the spotlights :uh:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

yea its bad compare to where i should be. but i was cruisin all morning hitting switchez and i wasnt fully charge when i started off. need of a good new motor. i made a list on what i need to do on my post with the video . and why yall hating on my lights??:dunno:


----------



## MUFASA

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> yea its bad compare to where i should be. but i was cruisin all morning hitting switchez and i wasnt fully charge when i started off. need of a good new motor. i made a list on what i need to do on my post with the video . and why yall hating on my lights??:dunno:



hey, if u like ur spotlights , more power to u......... :facepalm:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc291/dementus/lasanchahopping.jpg


----------



## switches4life

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> ok here is a crappy video but its a video FINALLY!! you can see the highest point. there is some things i need to do to her still. i wasn't even ready to hop. ill hop her again when shes ready to hop. i still need to put the bladder in get better springs the ones im hopping on are white 3 tons 3-1/2 turns. charge up the batteries chain down my engine get a high speed motor and put more air in my tires. in da video i was hoppin on 25psi in my tires!! i was like WTF!! haha feed back please homies.


v6 or v8 motor?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

MUFASA said:


> hey, if u like ur spotlights , more power to u......... :facepalm:


uffin:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

switches4life said:


> v6 or v8 motor?











chevy 350 V8


----------



## KLASSICK CC

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> ok here is a crappy video but its a video FINALLY!! you can see the highest point. there is some things i need to do to her still. i wasn't even ready to hop. ill hop her again when shes ready to hop. i still need to put the bladder in get better springs the ones im hopping on are white 3 tons 3-1/2 turns. charge up the batteries chain down my engine get a high speed motor and put more air in my tires. in da video i was hoppin on 25psi in my tires!! i was like WTF!! haha feed back please homies.


NICE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Thanks brotha


----------



## KLASSICK CC

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> Thanks brotha


:thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Bump


----------



## switches4life

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> chevy 350 V8


u doing damm good


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Yea took alot of time  thanks


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

ok what springs would be better! more turns on white springs or switchin to yellow 4 tons CCE? 
any ideas


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Heard the yellow cce are good


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

really. have you tried them?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Hannibal Lector said:


> Heard the yellow cce are good


really? have you tried them? or know someone who has hopped with them in a GBODY?


----------



## DIPN714

do u really want to no;;how high u trying to get


----------



## DIPN714

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> ok what springs would be better! more turns on white springs or switchin to yellow 4 tons CCE?
> any ideas


more turns on da whites;;;big AL SAID IT;;;;;V-8 U NEED MORE SPRING SO U DONT BOTTOM OUT


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

DIPN714 said:


> more turns on da whites;;;big AL SAID IT;;;;;V-8 U NEED MORE SPRING SO U DONT BOTTOM OUT



im tryin to hit bumper you think the white will work with more spring?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

How does Al know? Big jon hits his car. lol. Nah im messing with u al


----------



## SPOOK82

Hannibal Lector said:


> How does Al know? Big jon hits his car. lol. Nah im messing with u al


:nicoderm::roflmao::inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> really? have you tried them? or know someone who has hopped with them in a GBODY?


my new mexico bro does 115" with tge yellow cce coils n hes on his own switch!


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Hannibal Lector said:


> my new mexico bro does 115" with tge yellow cce coils n hes on his own switch!


Got dam!


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

http://youtu.be/IZv1VxFIuXQ



another video of my car hoppin in san antonio


----------



## DIPN714

LOOK FOO BIG JOHN MAY HIT MY SWITCH BUT I WORK ON DA ELCO;;OK;;DO YOU WONT SOME??? CAUSE WE CAN HOP ANY TIME;;OK;;U CAN EVEN BRING WHO EVER CAR U WAN TO HOP ME FOOL;;;LOL


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> How does Al know? Big jon hits his car. lol. Nah im messing with u al


:buttkick:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Bump


----------



## switches4life

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> http://youtu.be/IZv1VxFIuXQ
> 
> 
> 
> another video of my car hoppin in san antonio


 good hop


----------



## switches4life

here is my 86 mc, single pump 8 batteries, 350 motor, 520s tires, absolutely no weight , street high way driver
http://youtu.be/Uk8GfXNS1X8


----------



## HaZiaN808

switches4life said:


> here is my 86 mc, single pump 8 batteries, 350 motor, 520s tires, absolutely no weight , street high way driver
> http://youtu.be/Uk8GfXNS1X8


Nice! What kind of pump and coil you running to the front?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


> :buttkick:


Sheesh im just kidding big dawg!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

HaZiaN808 said:


> Nice! What kind of pump and coil you running to the front?


I would run a piston #6 hoses with blk or silver coils, too bad the silvers are hard to come by.


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Hey is there a special seal to have when running a piston or bladder? I tried putting alittle air and oil came out the back of the block where my motor hooks up? It was a new main seal. I order a blow proof seal but not sure if that's gonna work?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> im tryin to hit bumper you think the white will work with more spring?


That's a good start and put alot of lead..lol


----------



## switches4life

HaZiaN808 said:


> Nice! What kind of pump and coil you running to the front?


thanks, showtime block, #9 gear, presto motor, del toro bladder, and 4 1/2 ton bmh coils

now, will switch to a #11 GEAR, saco motor, and maybe 3 1/2 ton coils with more turns, the 4 1/2s that i have ther are really compressed,


----------



## switches4life

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> Hey is there a special seal to have when running a piston or bladder? I tried putting alittle air and oil came out the back of the block where my motor hooks up? It was a new main seal. I order a blow proof seal but not sure if that's gonna work?


 the blow proof will work just fine


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Wtf hell NA hahaha


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

switches4life said:


> the blow proof will work just fine


OK cool thanks homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> Hey is there a special seal to have when running a piston or bladder? I tried putting alittle air and oil came out the back of the block where my motor hooks up? It was a new main seal. I order a blow proof seal but not sure if that's gonna work?


No special seal. Piston has 3 o rings n bladder is a rubber bag(i assume or something more stronger)
But the blow proof seal is for ur gear. wats the problem?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Hannibal Lector said:


> No special seal. Piston has 3 o rings n bladder is a rubber bag(i assume or something more stronger)
> But the blow proof seal is for ur gear. wats the problem?


 oil came out the block on the motor side. When I put alittle air. It was a new seal. So I ordered a blow proof one


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh yup a blow proof will work. But how much air did u put in it. My homie does a notch below the motor on the block. Jus in case oil gets in it, most will drip down.


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Hannibal Lector said:


> Oh yup a blow proof will work. But how much air did u put in it. My homie does a notch below the motor on the block. Jus in case oil gets in it, most will drip down.


yes mine is notch to so it was coming outta there just didnt wanna write so much haha...
na like 50lbs of air when i noticed it


----------



## Hannibal Lector

5o lbs is alot. Wait this is a piston right?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Hannibal Lector said:


> 5o lbs is alot. Wait this is a piston right?


nope bladder. B)


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh yeah then its ur seals.


----------



## hoppn cubanito

Im new to all of this but didnt think tire size would have a big effect on hopping. i figured tire psi would though.


----------



## DIPN714

switches4life said:


> thanks, showtime block, #9 gear, presto motor, del toro bladder, and 4 1/2 ton bmh coils
> 
> now, will switch to a #11 GEAR, saco motor, and maybe 3 1/2 ton coils with more turns, the 4 1/2s that i have ther are really compressed,


NOW U GOT SOMETHING TO GET U TOO DA BUMPER


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sheesh im just kidding big dawg!


I FEEL YA'''MY BROTHER;;;;;;;


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Who sales Presto motors?


----------



## switches4life

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> Who sales Presto motors?


del toro has them, shortys in houston, and few others


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

switches4life said:


> del toro has them, shortys in houston, and few others


Cool do u know there websites?


----------



## backyardhoppers

hey wats up i have 1982 caddy singlepump with a v6 and some weight with 14 batteries have a pair of silver coils from koolaid pre used its hittin around 65 want to go higher but it climbs in three licks but then it startsdancing in back wat springs would work good on it


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

backyardhoppers said:


> hey wats up i have 1982 caddy singlepump with a v6 and some weight with 14 batteries have a pair of silver coils from koolaid pre used its hittin around 65 want to go higher but it climbs in three licks but then it startsdancing in back wat springs would work good on it


Post a videoB) or it didn't happen


----------



## thephatlander

If our car starts to dance in the rear. Put accumulators in the rear!! And it wont dance any more!! Perfect hop everytime, anytime!!

Im running 45 bars in my ones, works like a charm! Ive tried 20bar but they bottom out very easy then..


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Or put softer springs in the back or cut a turn off the springs u have in Da back. It worked for me brotha


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Bump


----------



## backyardhoppers

well today i put a pair of bbc 3 and a half springs it worked better didnt bounce in the back but one of the brushes of my old school plus unwelded so im gonna get it rewelded ........but for now i put a saco....i feel better with the old school plus since i like running 9 batteries to it.......burned too many saco. im gonna hop at the texas heat wave at south padre island this sunday......will take video and pics ill post real soon..


----------



## charles85

try it with a v8 homie


----------



## DIPN714

ON DA BUMPER;;


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

210 hardhitters will be there  they my homies


----------



## charles85

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> 210 hardhitters will be there  they my homies


That's me and my hoime we are from Waco really Tren is a really cool :thumbsup: Homie I am the one in the brown my chops de waco (not pork chop lol!!)on the switch


----------



## DIPN714

how those parts work n


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

charles85 said:


> That's me and my hoime we are from Waco really Tren is a really cool :thumbsup: Homie I am the one in the brown my chops de waco (not pork chop lol!!)on the switch


COOL I TALK TO LUIS, CHRIS AND ROBERT WITH THE LINCOLN IS MY CUZIN. COOL DUDES


----------



## Texaswayz

DIPN714 said:


> how those parts work n


 Workn on tha car as we speak just waiting on my Bladder kit from Del toro should be here this week some time ill let you knw how its doing when were dun Big Al (100% feed back on parts from Big Al) oh and cause Big Al said it


----------



## Eddie-Money

Texaswayz said:


> Workn on tha car as we speak just waiting on my *Bladder kit from Del Toro *should be here this week some time ill let you knw how its doing when were dun Big Al (100% feed back on parts from Big Al) oh and cause Big Al said it


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

got some piston kits;;used but very good for $215.00


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

OK is it better to hook the main seal to the gear head or the block? I'm gonna use a bladder. I'm talking about the main seal that stops the oil from going to the motor?


----------



## Eddie-Money

charles85 said:


> try it with a v8 homie


*NICE,LIKE THE DUDE SAID IT'S HARD TO PUT A CADDY WITH A V8 ON THE ASS.*


----------



## Texaswayz

Eddie-Money said:


> *NICE,LIKE THE DUDE SAID IT'S HARD TO PUT A CADDY WITH A V8 ON THE ASS.*


 Tell me about it lol ima go ahead and double that heavy bish , it was good wit a single but switchn it over and keeping my V8 in it


----------



## Texaswayz

charles85 said:


> try it with a v8 homie


 I remeber that day it was hot as hell outside lol but it was all good hopping inside with tha A/C blasting


----------



## Texaswayz

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> OK is it better to hook the main seal to the gear head or the block? I'm gonna use a bladder. I'm talking about the main seal that stops the oil from going to the motor?


 i always attched it to tha gear then put it on tha block but everybody dose it diffrent


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Texaswayz said:


> i always attched it to tha gear then put it on tha block but everybody dose it diffrent


Cool thanks for the input homie


----------



## Eddie-Money

Texaswayz said:


> Tell me about it lol ima go ahead and double that heavy bish , it was good wit a single but switchn it over and keeping my V8 in it



*NICE DID YOU GET YOUR KIT YET FROM LIL SERG.*


----------



## Texaswayz

Eddie-Money said:


> *NICE DID YOU GET YOUR KIT YET FROM LIL SERG.*


 its on its way i got tha tracking # today ,100% on parts and service from Del Toro Hydraulics ,Thx Serg jr and Thx again Eddie for hooking it up homie


----------



## charles85

Texaswayz said:


> I remeber that day it was hot as hell outside lol but it was all good hopping inside with tha A/C blasting


Your not lying it was HOT! That day nikkas where melting outside LoL! But it was nice and cool inside.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Texaswayz said:


> its on its way i got tha tracking # today ,100% on parts and service from Del Toro Hydraulics ,Thx Serg jr and Thx again Eddie for hooking it up homie


*ANYTIME YOU NEED SOMETHING I'M HERE A COUPLE OF TIMES A DAY.:biggrin:*


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Bump


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Hello!


----------



## lo flo-rida

ANYTHING NEW DIRTYTRIXS? ANY UPDATES


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

well besides the latest posting of my ride. i installed some brand new springs from BBC a fuller stack. and waiting on a new motor for my front pump. and then ill try it again


----------



## jonahgrfx

Who' has the best price on some coils right now? I'm looking for some 4 1/2 tons for my v8 cutty? I've got 4 turns on mach 3s and it's bottoming out. Should I run full stack 3.5 or full stack 4.5?


----------



## Texaswayz

jonahgrfx said:


> Who' has the best price on some coils right now? I'm looking for some 4 1/2 tons for my v8 cutty? I've got 4 turns on mach 3s and it's bottoming out. Should I run full stack 3.5 or full stack 4.5?


 For a v8 id run 4.5 tons and i would cut half a turn at a time until u get it where you want it and use a deep cup and then when they get softer switch over to a shallow cup


----------



## Texaswayz

jonahgrfx said:


> Who' has the best price on some coils right now? I'm looking for some 4 1/2 tons for my v8 cutty? I've got 4 turns on mach 3s and it's bottoming out. Should I run full stack 3.5 or full stack 4.5?


 And get them pre compresed that helps out too i know Black magic dose it


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

BUMP


----------



## lo flo-rida

any new videos yet?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

jonahgrfx said:


> Who' has the best price on some coils right now? I'm looking for some 4 1/2 tons for my v8 cutty? I've got 4 turns on mach 3s and it's bottoming out. Should I run full stack 3.5 or full stack 4.5?


If u want. I have a new set of green coils which are 3.5ton from bbc. I also have a new set of 4.5 bbc also. They are at 5 turns and I putm in my coil press, so its pretty much broken in. they never been in a car. Lmk if u want them. Personally I would go with 4.5ton bro. I have silver coils from kool aid from a few years back and they doin my car proper at 8o" with a BMH set up


----------



## DIPN714

YES SIR;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

bump!


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

First test bmh piston,it's a single pump 6 batts set up ,V6 Regal 














Just few hits (test)cuz i want remove these 3 tons coils to 3 3/4 t coils.


----------



## lo flo-rida

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> First test bmh piston,it's a single pump 6 batts set up ,V6 Regal
> View attachment 483090
> 
> View attachment 483088
> 
> Just few hits (test)cuz i want remove these 3 tons coils to 3 3/4 t coils.


nice... you should post a video


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

http://youtu.be/lgS-9pWG6UA
5/23/2012


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Mid 2o's


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

I've noticed my piston work like a standard pump...i didn't put enough oil & pressure LOL


----------



## MUFASA

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> http://youtu.be/lgS-9pWG6UA
> 5/23/2012


Let the car fall more...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Wut pressure u recommend?


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Wut pressure u recommend?


depends.....some piston pumps need more than others to get them to work properly...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

I ve start with 100 psi but it works like a regular...


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> I ve start with 100 psi but it works like a regular...


Try 150/175


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Marz #9 /3 ton coils


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

I'll try thanks Mufasa


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> I'll try thanks Mufasa


Changing coils should help too...


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

MUFASA said:


> Let the car fall more...


Will do. I'll post another video


----------



## charles85




----------



## MUFASA

Whats in this car ??


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> Whats in this car ??


Singal piston 8 battery's


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> Singal piston 8 battery's


Car a v6 ?


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> Car a v6 ?


V6 3 1/2 tons up front and you help me out long a go if dont memmber you memmber! LOL!


----------



## lo flo-rida

car looks good charles85


----------



## charles85

lo flo-rida said:


> car looks good charles85


Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> V6 3 1/2 tons up front and you help me out long a go if dont memmber you memmber! LOL!


So y u not on the bumper ???? I prefer 4.5 tons, but will still bumper check w 3.5 tons, just killm faster....


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> So y u not on the bumper ???? I prefer 4.5 tons, but will still bumper check w 3.5 tons, just killm faster....


i am close to it but you know the 9 to 5 don't help out ether and the family comes first too. but all i need now is some final tweaking and i should be on it if you notice it got power and after the 3rd lick or so it starts to clime! the only thing is all new battery's the ones i have are only 650CCA and that should take care of it


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> i am close to it but you know the 9 to 5 don't help out ether and the family comes first too. but all i need now is some final tweaking and i should be on it if you notice it got power and after the 3rd lick or so it starts to clime! the only thing is all new battery's the ones i have are only 650CCA and that should take care of it



I hear ya! & if ur batts are that weak, some fresh 1000cca will bumper check hard !!


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> I hear ya! & if ur batts are that weak, some fresh 1000cca will bumper check hard !!


when i got them awhile back they where readying 950CCA and from all the hopping and trying to get it going they went down. I got a deal on new 1200CCA continental battery"s but the kicker is I have to buy all 8 at one time.:machinegun:


----------



## showoff85

How many turns on coil should be good for hopping . Have a gbody single piston and 9 1100 cca bats . think may have to much coil for the piston to work have 5 turns mach 3 coils


----------



## MUFASA

should be fine..............


----------



## showoff85

Ok cool


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## vamps

what gives better results for hopping and three wheeling........3 pump 6 batt setup.....or 2 pump 8 batt setup????


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

3 pumps of course  2:would work but takes a lot more fittings and dumps


----------



## vamps

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> 3 pumps of course  2:would work but takes a lot more fittings and dumps


huh??


----------



## MUFASA

3 wheel standing, 3 pumps, rolling....2 is fine....fuck a 3 wheel standing imo, id go 2 pumps, 8 batts...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

MUFASA said:


> 3 wheel standing, 3 pumps, rolling....2 is fine....fuck a 3 wheel standing imo, id go 2 pumps, 8 batts...


IM THE SAME WAY!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Same here 2pump 8batts


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> 3 wheel standing, 3 pumps, rolling....2 is fine....fuck a 3 wheel standing imo, id go 2 pumps, 8 batts...


SAME AND MAKE SURE IT'S BLACK MAGIC.:h5:


----------



## vamps

cool....just doin some homework....thinking bout changing it up ...got 2 pump 6 batt right now ...it swings....but u know.....


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

vamps said:


> huh??


2 pumps can do what 3 can. Just takes more fittings and dumps


----------



## bluburban

So where's the best place for the y block by the pump and run two hoses to the front or y it by the motor and y it off there or does it matter


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Split it at the motor


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Lil hits today from the door,piston without charge waiting to install new a-arms & fresh coils...
http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee402/PRIMEROPAKO/?action=view&current=fromthedoor.mp4


----------



## Lowridingmike

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Lil hits today from the door,piston without charge waiting to install new a-arms & fresh coils...
> http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee402/PRIMEROPAKO/?action=view&current=fromthedoor.mp4


That's workin pretty nice, bout average for g body with 6 batts. You got a #9 to the front? If not, get one, they're the shiznit single pump lower volts. Start out low pressur eon that piston like 45 psi an dgo up from there til you find the "sweet Spot". Alot of guys over pressurize those things and hurt themselves int he long run. Also when you lock your rear out, tap th edump just a cunt hair for a btter/easier hop response but I think you have shocks doing that for you already...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Yes #9 marz...u think i will remove my shocks?


----------



## Lowridingmike

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Yes #9 marz...u think i will remove my shocks?


For 3 wheeling yes. For hopping, NO!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Fuck 3 wheeling i prefer to hop!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Tips on hopping higher or 3wheel


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

^yep ur right it's off topic...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> ^yep ur right it's off topic...


Lol I thinking the same


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Badass thread! B)


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Bump!!


----------



## MUFASA

Build one of these if u wanna hop


----------



## jdog78

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

MUFASA said:


> Build one of these if u wanna hop


Damn!


----------



## jjfrom713

Now that's hottt


----------



## jjfrom713

MUFASA said:


> 3 wheel standing, 3 pumps, rolling....2 is fine....fuck a 3 wheel standing imo, id go 2 pumps, 8 batts...


was thinking 3pumps 12 batterys 6inch fronts and w
14or 16inch cylinders rear for a 84regal full wrap frame what you think?


----------



## MUFASA

thanks for the comments !


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

MUFASA said:


> Build one of these if u wanna hop




DAM i WILL once you tell me how


----------



## Envious cc

whats the recommended motor to run? i have 8 batts bmh single piston


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Bump!


----------



## JUST2C

Envious cc said:


> whats the recommended motor to run? i have 8 batts bmh single piston


 Saco :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

JUST2C said:


> Saco :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious cc

JUST2C said:


> Saco :thumbsup:


ok.. tell me why your motor is better....


----------



## MUFASA

:drama: this should be good


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:drama:


----------



## Don Pedro

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C

:drama:


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## MUFASA

Here, let me help out. First off SACOs are made with only genuine 100% china parts, ..

Wait what ??


That dont sound too good, maybe ill just let someone else explain..... :drama:


----------



## 352cutty86

JUST2C said:


> :drama:


???responce??? :drama:


----------



## Anson72

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :drama:





Don Pedro said:


> :drama:





JUST2C said:


> :drama:





MUFASA said:


> :drama:





MUFASA said:


> Here, let me help out. First off SACOs are made with only genuine 100% china parts, ..
> 
> Wait what ??
> 
> 
> That dont sound too good, maybe ill just let someone else explain..... :drama:





352cutty86 said:


> ???responce??? :drama:


:drama:


----------



## MUFASA

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## whiteboy954

Ok I have an 86 cutlass I had 3pumps 6 batts, just did a frame swap and now goin 3 pumps bmh piston to the front with 8 batts. I want to get around 50 inches. Is this to far off? Oh I got a video to with the 6 batts hopping.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JwdyykY2bV0


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTP6UmDCjbU&feature=player_detailpage Saco in action o I mean china


----------



## allbluedup

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTP6UmDCjbU&feature=player_detailpage Saco in action o I mean china


wut up homie let me know when we gonna finish that project ima hit up when im in the valley i got to pick that rim up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=royukf_Ywts&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MUFASA

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTP6UmDCjbU&feature=player_detailpage Saco in action o I mean china


Still havent answered the mans question


----------



## MUFASA

Besides, thats a whole different batch of sacos....please dont sat theyre not ! Just like ur so called mach 3s...they are far from the originals .....


----------



## JUST2C

MUFASA said:


> Besides, thats a whole different batch of sacos....please dont sat theyre not ! Just like ur so called mach 3s...they are far from the originals .....


 All batches are different but what beats them out of box? Saco speed motor and Mach 3 dont say a 4 1/2 ton what 3 1/2 to 4 ton coils is beter?


----------



## MUFASA

U still havent answered what the man asked...and the machs ur selln are NOT og mach 3s :drama:


----------



## MUFASA

Og mach 3s are better than what u have, also og sacos from way back are better than what u have....theres ur answer. No, NEITHER is available today


----------



## JUST2C

That's why you buy them! Why don't you answer you know everything :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

JUST2C said:


> That's why you buy them! Why don't you answer you know everything :thumbsup:


People buy whats available, and he asked u about ur product, dont duck out now....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I heard the 3 3/4 are doin pretty well. but as for his question. the best person to hit up is Mufasa. his car does the best that we know right now. but its earned to get there and not given.


----------



## Envious cc

MUFASA said:


> People buy whats available, and he asked u about ur product, dont duck out now....




was looking for lil more acual facts on why there faster.... been a couple years since i bought some motors.. now im almost out and seems like theres not much out there.. half tempted to go to fleet farm and pick up a plow motor and see what i can do with it....


----------



## trunkgotknock

Envious cc said:


> was looking for lil more acual facts on why there faster.... been a couple years since i bought some motors.. now im almost out and seems like theres not much out there.. half tempted to go to fleet farm and pick up a plow motor and see what i can do with it....


Might be same shit just not chrome carnal


----------



## JUST2C

Envious cc said:


> was looking for lil more acual facts on why there faster.... been a couple years since i bought some motors.. now im almost out and seems like theres not much out there.. half tempted to go to fleet farm and pick up a plow motor and see what i can do with it....


 pm sent


----------



## Envious cc

JUST2C said:


> pm sent


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious cc

trunkgotknock said:


> Might be same shit just not chrome carnal


the sacos should be same as what we have at the shop then??


----------



## Hydros

It is that there are too many batches of bad motors out these days? or there are just no good motors anymore? I have some NOS from years ago, just wondering if these are the good or bad batch. how can you tell? 

Ever known anyone to take a known bad NOS saco to a starter motor rebuild shop, and have it built using US parts, then see if there is any improvement? Or show the rebuild shop how a bad saco looks when burned, ask the rebuilder what would be the things he would replace? Then with that info, buy a few extra parts form him and replace those US parts in the known new or used or burnt up sacos.

Just trying to get over this bad batch thing, and wondering why are the same brand of motors rated some good and then some bad?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

With all that effort. it'll cost jus as much as buying a new motor


----------



## whiteboy954

whiteboy954 said:


> Ok I have an 86 cutlass I had 3pumps 6 batts, just did a frame swap and now goin 3 pumps bmh piston to the front with 8 batts. I want to get around 50 inches. Is this to far off? Oh I got a video to with the 6 batts hopping.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JwdyykY2bV0


Ttt


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

whiteboy954 said:


> Ttt


Do it...


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Hahahahaha


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Bump


----------



## LitoHHH1

I think u would Max out at 44 with that lockup


whiteboy954 said:


> Ok I have an 86 cutlass I had 3pumps 6 batts, just did a frame swap and now goin 3 pumps bmh piston to the front with 8 batts. I want to get around 50 inches. Is this to far off? Oh I got a video to with the 6 batts hopping.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch? v=JwdyykY2bV0


----------



## LitoHHH1

Envious cc said:


> ok.. tell me why your motor is better....


Saco powered


----------



## whiteboy954

I'm running 7of 8 batteries in this video.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oEcKqEAmceo


----------



## whiteboy954

Ttt


----------



## JUST2C

whiteboy954 said:


> I'm running 7of 8 batteries in this video.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oEcKqEAmceo


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

TTT


----------



## big kev

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

stay charged


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Having good gears


----------



## flaked85

REPEAT PUT SOME BLACKMAGIC PUMPS IN YOUR TRUNK:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yeah what ^ this chipper said. lol jk


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

T T T


----------



## flaked85

Hannibal Lector said:


> Yeah what ^ this chipper said. lol jk


:finger::h5:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

TTT


----------



## Hydros

I got a question, is there anything new that can be done to a piston pump?? Any other opinions, add-on's or configurations?


----------



## down79

i have a 10 batt. 3 pump setup. anyone have a idea how i can wire so i get 8 batteries to nose. right now i have 4 to back and 6 to nose. i want more power up front


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

down79 said:


> i have a 10 batt. 3 pump setup. anyone have a idea how i can wire so i get 8 batteries to nose. right now i have 4 to back and 6 to nose. i want more power up front


Pm me i can help...


----------



## DIPN714

yes sir


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Ttt


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## frost1085

need help on my 81 maliu here is a vid of it hopping detail are with the vid lmk what u think.








1st vid is 5batts regular cce pump batts were 6 or 7 years old lol. 3 ton coils 3 1/2 turns

2nd vid was with the bmh piston pump 8 to the nose with 3 ton coils

3rd vid is 8 to the nose with 4 ton coils at 4 1/2 turns same piston pump


----------



## MUFASA

Batts charged ??


----------



## frost1085

yep, on that last vid the motor was failing. but thats about how high its hoppin with a another motor on it


----------



## MUFASA

frost1085 said:


> yep, on that last vid the motor was failing. but thats about how high its hoppin with a another motor on it


Pm me ur #


----------



## frost1085

MUFASA said:


> Pm me ur #


it says your inbox is full lmk when your ready


----------



## MinieMe209

:angry:


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> :angry:


:dunno:


----------



## MUFASA

frost1085 said:


> it says your inbox is full lmk when your ready


Cleared


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> Pm me ur #


It like that now......!!! Damit........!!


----------



## MinieMe209

charles85 said:


> It like that now......!!! Damit........!!


x2 :angry:!


----------



## MUFASA

↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
Get off my nuts :uh:


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
> Get off my puss :uh:


 never.....!


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> never.....!


Very well, stay on u ****** !!


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Lol u guys are crazy hahaha


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> Very well, stay on u ****** !!


:squint:


----------



## MUFASA

:roflmao:


----------



## frost1085

lol


----------



## Duez

MUFASA said:


> Very well, stay on u ****** !!


Hahaha


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

:^)


----------



## MinieMe209

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> ,==D~~


:uh:


----------



## Texaswayz

Lol, smh


----------

